# eclipse startet nicht!

## err0r

hi.

also ich mach folgendes:

dean@gentoo bin $  eclipse-2    

dann kommt:

An exception occurred while writing to the platform log:

java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (No such file or directory)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:174)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:102)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.openLogFile(Main.java:1400)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.log(Main.java:1261)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:587)

Logging to the console instead.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Jul 11, 2004 20:02:02.661

!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:

An exception occurred while writing to the platform log:

java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (No such file or directory)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:174)

        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:102)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.openLogFile(Main.java:1400)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.log(Main.java:1261)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:588)

Logging to the console instead.

!STACK

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:291)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:747)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:583)

Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.startup(InternalBootLoader.java:1040)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:838)

        at org.eclipse.core.boot.BootLoader.run(BootLoader.java:461)

        ... 7 more

Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: The platform metadata area could not be written: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata.  By default the platform writes its content

under the current working directory when the platform is launched.  Use the -data parameter to

specify a different content area for the platform.

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformMetaArea.createLocation(PlatformMetaArea.java:73)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.setupMetaArea(InternalPlatform.java:1053)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loaderStartup(InternalPlatform.java:679)

        ... 14 more

dean@gentoo bin 

j"ava.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (No such file or directory)"

das steht ja un der ersten zeile, aba das gibs gar net, was sollisch nu tun?

cYa

THX

----------

## err0r

hallo?   :Sad: 

schade das es keiner weiss...

err0r

----------

## fromhell

ich wuerde mal diesen ordner erstellst? oder datei anlegen, musst halt versuchen was funzt

mkdir /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (erstelltn ordner)

touch /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (erstellt ne datei)

..

mfg

----------

## err0r

rofl..ne..mir is das schon klar, erstellt hab ich die..aba da fehlt was IN der .log..nur was is die frage!

----------

## simon

 *err0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: The platform metadata area could not be written: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata.  By default the platform writes its content
> 
> under the current working directory when the platform is launched.  Use the -data parameter to
> ...

 

Hier steht es doch. Du hast keine Schreibrechte in diesem Verzeichnis.

simon

----------

## Ragin

 *err0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> j"ava.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/bin/workspace/.metadata/.log (No such file or directory)"

 

Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber da fehlt DIE Datei (No such file or directory sprich: Er kann entweder die Datei oder das Verzeichnis (wie rum ist egal, denn es existiert zumindest die Datei nicht, denn das Verzeichnis gibts auch ned) nicht finden).

Dies kann natürlich auch die Ursache habe, dass die Rechte falsch sind und der Nutzer mit dem du Eclipse startest gar nicht auf die Datei/das Verzeichnis zugreifen darf.

----------

## err0r

hi.

ah als root geht es (habs nur zum testen gemacht) aber was mich wundert ist das er kein java findet. "a java runtime ev. (jre) or java devel kit must be availble to run eclp. no java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations /usr/lib/eclpise-2/jre/bin/java 'java' in your current PATH"

hab blackdown, das is in /opt drin. was sollisch da denn machen? und wie mach ich das ichschreibrechte krieg auf denn ordner denn ecl. braucht? chmod +x ordnername? 

cya

----------

## simon

Hi,

deine Java-Problemchen loest du am besten mit dem Gentoo Java Guide.

Verwende doch -date ~/workspace als Option, dann liegt dein Workspace nicht im System herum.

simon

----------

## Sas

Der workspace wird doch normalerweise für jeden Benutzer beim ersten Start von Eclipse angelegt... und zwar in home!

Dass der normale Benutzer nicht in /usr/... schreiben kann, ist doch vollkommen richtig.

Warum Eclipse blackdown nicht findet, weiß ich auch nicht, kannst du denn als jeder Benutzer in jedem Verzeichnis "java" eingeben?

----------

## simon

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Der workspace wird doch normalerweise für jeden Benutzer beim ersten Start von Eclipse angelegt... und zwar in home!

 

Das stimmt nicht:

 *Quote:*   

> By default the platform writes its content
> 
> under the current working directory when the platform is launched.

 

simon

----------

## Sas

Aaaaaachso, Schande über mein Haupt  :Wink: 

Aber dann isses doch noch einfacher: Einfach Eclipse vom home aus starten und es sollte den workspace dort anlegen.

----------

## simon

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Aber dann isses doch noch einfacher: Einfach Eclipse vom home aus starten und es sollte den workspace dort anlegen.

 

Wenn es blos so einfach waere   :Smile: 

Man muss im eclipse-Verzeichnis sein um eclipse starten zu koennen. Zumindest bei meinen Installationen, nicht ueber portage.

Ich finde es einfacher mir das ganze Eclipse ins home-Verzeichnis zu legen, dann gibt es auch keine Problemchen mit diversen Plugins usw.

Man kann mit -data den Pfad zum Workspace angeben. Ab Version 3.x kann man sich das sparen, man kann das dann in der IDE einstellen. Wuerde ohnehin die Version 3.x empfehlen.

simon

----------

## Ragin

Bei Version 3 wäre noch zu beachten das einige Plugins nicht funktionieren.

Solltest du also Plugins verwenden wollen informiere dich lieber vorher ob diese auf dem 3er laufen.

----------

## err0r

hi.

danke für die ganzen antworten. nur was soll ich jetzt tun? in /home/username/ gibs kein .workspace.

muss ich jetzt eclipse sagen das er es dort erstellen soll oder was?

cya

----------

## Sas

 *simon wrote:*   

> [..]
> 
> Man muss im eclipse-Verzeichnis sein um eclipse starten zu koennen. Zumindest bei meinen Installationen, nicht ueber portage.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 Also bei meinen Versionen (sowohl 2er als auch 3er) ausm Portage konnte ichs immer von überall aus starten. Wahrscheinlich legt er ne Date unter /etc/env.d/ an, hab ich nicht drauf geachtet.

err0r, versuch doch mal Eclipse von deinem home aus zu starten. Wenn das nicht geht, versuch herauszufinden, wo der Pfad zum workspace gespeichert wird oder übergib ihn wie von simon vorgeschlagen per Parameter, viel Erfolg.

----------

## simon

 *err0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danke für die ganzen antworten. nur was soll ich jetzt tun? in /home/username/ gibs kein .workspace.
> 
> muss ich jetzt eclipse sagen das er es dort erstellen soll oder was?
> ...

 

Bei mir wurde der workspace immer erstellt, wenn er noch nicht vorhanden war. Ist ueblicherweise aber ohne . davor.

Simon

----------

## err0r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir wurde der workspace immer erstellt, wenn er noch nicht vorhanden war. Ist ueblicherweise aber ohne . davor.
> 
> Simon

 

hi.

habs mal bei mir in home probiert und es ging auf anhieb *fg* und er hat sogar dort ein workspace erstellt ;D

hehe *dummsei*   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cYa & thx leutz

----------

